

Ask HN: How to prove I'm right? - sqardius

Hi everyone,<p>Here is the situation, I'm a grad student of 2011, and even before the graduation I didn't liked the idea of working for someone, I want to work for myself even if I get smaller salary. But everyone around me (family and friends) think I'm either stupid or crazy (maybe you too), and they do everything possible to prove it, I stopped applying for jobs months ago, but they started applying in my place, till now no problem, but if I get a job interview, problems will rain.<p>I applied for YC S12, I know that YC is one step forward, but for me it's a giant boost, as it can show them that I'm in the right path, and if I'm not accepted in this cycle, I won't give up because it's not me, but I'm afraid they could get into my head with their consistency (there is many of them and one of me).<p>So now, I don't want to prove they are wrong, but I want to prove I'm right, how can I do it?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
paulhauggis
Everybody who wants to run their own business runs into this. It's against the
normal path of going to college and getting a good job.

They will only stop when you are making as much or more than you would make at
a regular job.

------
ftgha
Show them results.

That's probably the only way they'll be convinced

